# Lingüiça fresca ou lingüiça fresca de porco?



## Eva Maria

¡Yo sigo con lo mío!

Al escribir sobre una "lingüiça", una "lingüiça fresca", es necesario que indique "de porco" ("lingüiça fresca de porco"), o no hace falta? Es que hoy en día se pueden encontrar "lingüiças de vitela", o incluso "lingüiças de frango".

¿Qué me aconsejais?

EM


----------



## Vanda

Eva, como seu público é Portugal, não saberia lhe dizer. No Brasil gostamos de mencionar se é lingüiça de porco, de frango, mista, etc...


----------



## Eva Maria

Vanda said:


> Eva, como seu público é Portugal, não saberia lhe dizer. No Brasil gostamos de mencionar se é lingüiça de porco, de frango, mista, etc...


 
Vanda,

Bueno, pero ya me has dado una idea. Casi mejor siempre indicar su procedencia, non è verdade? (por si acaso!)

A ver si algún peninsular aparece por aquí!

EM

NOTA: Acabo de darme cuenta que se dice "lingüiça de porco fresca" y no "lingüiça fresca de porco", como había traducido yo!


----------



## Alentugano

Se você se refere a este produto,
a designação mais comum em Portugal é *salsichas frescas.*


----------



## Eva Maria

Alentugano said:


> Se você se refere a este produto,
> a designação mais comum em Portugal é *salsichas frescas.*


 
Ale,

Ah, bem! "Salsicha". Pero una "lingüiça" sería como una "salsicha" larga, non é verdade?

Pero si en Portugal es más típico "Salsicha fresca", pues lo pondré así.

Muito obrigada!

EM


----------



## Tomby

Em Portugal, "linguiça" é um tipo de "longaniza" e "salsicha" é "salchicha" 
Eva Maria: tenho dos folhetos de dois supermercados. 
No primeiro diz "Salsichas tipo Frankfurt" e também "Salsichas tipo Bockwurst". No segundo diz "Salsichas de Churrasco" que são semelhantes às mostradas por Alentugano mas um pouco mais grossas (semelhantes às "botifarras" catalãs).
Visite este link.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Alentugano

Eva Maria said:


> Ale,
> 
> Ah, bem! "Salsicha". Pero una "lingüiça" sería como una "salsicha" larga, non é verdade?
> 
> Pero si en Portugal es más típico "Salsicha fresca", pues lo pondré así.
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> 
> EM



O termo _linguiça_ é mais usado - em Portugal, bem entendido - quando falamos do produto fumado/defumado (smoked).


----------



## olivinha

Assim que lingüiça e salsicha são a mesma coisa em Portugal?
O


----------



## Eva Maria

Tombatossals said:


> Em Portugal, "linguiça" é um tipo de "longaniza" e "salsicha" é "salchicha"
> Eva Maria: tenho dos folhetos de dois supermercados.
> No primeiro diz "Salsichas tipo Frankfurt" e também "Salsichas tipo Bockwurst". No segundo diz "Salsichas de Churrasco" que são semelhantes às mostradas por Alentugano mas um pouco mais grossas (semelhantes às "botifarras" catalãs).
> Visite este link.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Muchas gracias por tus completos comentarios, TT!

Es que hay tantas variedades de "lingüiças" y "salchichas"/"salsichas" que es difícil acertar!!!

La longaniza de mi menú o es catalana o bien alicantina (por la procedencia de la cadena de restaurantes). En Catalunya existe la "llonganissa", la longaniza fresca y la longaniza seca (que es la fresca curada). 

Respecto a la salchicha, en España existen dos tipos: una "salchicha fresca" parecida a la longaniza fresca, pero más pequeña y corta, y la salchicha propiamente dicha (la Wurst: Frankfurter, Bockwurst, Bratwurst, Wiener,...).

Por eso, yo apostaría por "lingüiça" que es más larga que una "salchicha"/"salsicha".

Se llamen como se llamen, están ricas!

EM


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> Assim que lingüiça e salsicha são a mesma coisa em Portugal?
> O


Eu entendo que a _lingüiça_ é um fiambre (tipo de frios no Brasil) fumado e que normalmente se come cru como o presunto e a _salsicha_ é preciso cozinhá-la (frita só com azeite, refogada, com tomate, cebola, assada na brasa, etc.) 
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Maria Maya

Eu entendo que salsicha é aquilo que se usa para fazer cachorro quente, basta ferver na água e colocar no pão, sai um líquido amarelo que é o corante, enquanto lingüiça representa uma família grande de embutidos que deve ser cozida ou frita, nunca se come crua. Qué se yo...


----------



## Tomby

Maria Maya said:


> Eu entendo que salsicha é aquilo que se usa para fazer cachorro quente, basta ferver na água e colocar no pão, sai um líquido amarelo que é o corante, enquanto lingüiça representa uma família grande de embutidos que deve ser cozida ou frita, nunca se come crua. Qué se yo...


Talvez no Brasil sim, mas eu estou a falar dos fumados (presunto, chouriço, farinheira, paio, salame, fiambre da perna, salpicão, linguiça, etc,) que normalmente se comem crus. 
Quanto às salsichas para fazer cachorro quente (suponho que se trata do _hot dog_) é preciso fervê-las ou fritá-las levemente. Mas eu referia-me às salsichas produzidas respeitando os usos do antigamente da Península Ibérica que se devem grelhar ou passar na frigideira. Também para fazer um churrasco. Numa palavra, trata-se de outras salsichas. Igualmente com as morcelas (de arroz, de cebola ou mistas) e os hambúrgueres. 
Veja todos estes produtos, principalmente os que estão abaixo. Todos devem ser cozidos a meu ver. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Olivinha, não podendo falar pelos outros, para mim linguiça é isto

Salsicha é isto. Podem também ser maiores, mas o aspecto é esse.


----------



## Maria Maya

Que interessante, nunca pensei que salame ou presunto pudesse ser conhecido como linguiça, eu diria que se tratam de "frios", que podem ou não ser defumados, e se comem crus. E de repente me veio uma dúvida, os "embutidos", quem são ? Ai ai... Beijos a todos.


----------



## Tomby

Vamos lá ver! Provavelmente eu esteja errado. A linguiça (_longaniza_, em espanhol) é isto? 
E a salsicha (_salchicha_, em espanhol) é isto? 
Espero aprendermos uns com os outros. 
Cumprimentos! 

P.S.


> Receita de "Salchichas al vino blanco":
> Calorías/ración: 385
> Preparación: 15 min.
> Comensales: 4
> INGREDIENTES:
> 16 salchichas frescas magras
> 1 cucharada de aceite de oliva
> 2 vasos de vino blanco
> 2 cucharas de café de pan rallado
> perejil
> pimienta
> PREPARACION:
> 1. Freír las salchichas en una sartén con la cucharada de aceite de oliva y pincharlas para que no exploten.
> 2. Cuando estén doradas pero no quemadas, echar los dos vasitos, las dos cucharaditas de pan rallado y el perejil. Dejar cocer durante 10 minutos a fuego lento. Antes de servir, espolvorear la pimienta y el perejil picado.


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Vamos lá ver! Provavelmente eu esteja errado. A linguiça (_longaniza_, em espanhol) é isto?
> E a salsicha (_salchicha_, em espanhol) é isto?
> Espero aprendermos uns com os outros.
> Cumprimentos!
> 
> P.S.



Em Portugal é isso mesmo. A nossa linguiça é um enchido (embutido, no Brasil) que pode ser consumido depois de curado (fumado) e, mesmo depois, pode ser cozinhada (assada, adicionada aos cozidos ou mesmo frita). Depois temos as salsichas frescas, que são as que se compram nos talhos e, por último, aquelas que se usam nos cachorros quentes (do tipo alemão) e se podem encontrar em qualquer supermercado, geralmente enlatadas.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Boa noite, Alentugano!

Poderia chamar todos os embutidos (Br)/enchidos (Pt) de linguiças, exceptuando as salchichas? Sinto fazer perguntas óbvias e/ou tontas.

Não sofro disorexia mas comer não me provoca grandes paixões. Por isso, talvez sinta grande dificuldade para entender o que se diz nesta discussão. Se alguém fizesse um esquema para ineptos... Algo parecido a embutidos (Br) = enchidos (Pt) = *fiambre/embutidos (Esp)*; mas em espanhol também se usa *fiambre (jamón + embutidos, Esp)* *DIFERENTE DO* fiambre português (presunto cozido) = *jamón de York (Esp)* ; etc. A história é que aqui há uma série de respostas com muita informação que pessoas como eu não conseguem esquematizar para assimilar.

Não quero incomodar ninguém e sempre vou agradecer a todos a atenção de sempre.

Cumprimentos!




Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal é... Cumprimentos.


----------



## Alentugano

Muito obrigado said:


> Boa noite, Alentugano!
> 
> Poderia chamar todos os embutidos (Br)/enchidos (Pt) de linguiças, exceptuando as salchichas? Sinto fazer perguntas óbvias e/ou tontas.


Olá _Muito obrigado_!
Olha, as suas perguntas são muito pertinentes, viu? Até porque há muitas diferenças de um país para outro e, especialmente (penso eu) de um continente para o outro...

Então, normalmente não pensamos em salsichas como sendo enchidos/embutidos, apesar de elas, de facto, o serem! 
Quando eu ouço falar em "enchidos" vem-me imediatamente à cabeça os produtos curados/secos ao fumo (defumados), como as linguiças, chouriças, morcelas, etc. 
As salsichas que consumimos podem ser compradas no talho/açougue e a essas chamamos _*salsichas frescas*_ pois não estão cozinhadas. Depois tem outras que você encontra em qualquer supermercado *enlatadas e* estas já vêm, por norma, pré-cozinhadas: é só esquentá-las um pouco e estão prontas a comer!

Entretanto, aconselho-o a esperar por mais contribuições dos nossos colegas do fórum.

Cumprimentos e larguras


----------

